# Mini Mag-where to find pocket clip & clicky switch?



## RaVeN38571 (Dec 10, 2009)

I recently got my nephew a Mini Mag for his birthday, which he loves greatly. For Christmas I would like to get him a pocket clip and a clicky switch for it. I have found the Nite Ize clicky, but have read that it has high resistance and decreases the light output. Is there a better one? Also I can't find a clip for it either. Thanks.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have the Terralux TCS-1 tailcap switch on my Mini Maglite. It's a nice feeling reverse clicky that is bare bones simple. It doesn't have all the fancy stuff that the Nite Ize IQ switch does with the different modes though. It's just click on/off, that's all. Note that I do not know if it will work on the newer Mini Maglite LED models. I have an older incandescent Mini Maglite with a Terralux LED drop in bulb.

I bought my TCS-1 at Battery Junction for $3.75:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tcs-1.html

There is a discount code for CPF members too:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181841

The only pocket clip that I know of will work with the Mini Maglite is the one made by Mag Instrument and included with the Mini Maglite accessory pack:

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Mini_MagLite_AA_Accessory_Pack.php


----------



## sed6 (Dec 10, 2009)

There are five switches that I know of that work with the Mini Mag; two by NiteIze, one's the IQ switch, the other is just a simple on/off, another is made by RAM, Terralux makes the TCS-1 and the last is Kroll.

Here's two links discussing the pros and cons of several Mini Mag tail switches:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/90797

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149931

Lighthound carries several of the different switches:

http://www.lighthound.com/search.asp?keyword=switch

They offer great service and fast shipping (just got an order today)

I agree that the IQ switch does dim the light, I have it and don't like it. The Kroll is my favorite I own several of them and they've never given me a problem. 

I have an extra Kroll switch (gently used, like new) and a new mini mag pocket clip that I would be happy to send to you free of charge. Just PM me your address.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 10, 2009)

RaVeN38571 said:


> I recently got my nephew a Mini Mag for his birthday, which he loves greatly. For Christmas I would like to get him a pocket clip and a clicky switch for it. I have found the Nite Ize clicky, but have read that it has high resistance and decreases the light output. Is there a better one? Also I can't find a clip for it either. Thanks.



At one of the bay area CPF meets Gary set up his sphere or death and the brightest small sized LED light was in the 600-1000 Lumen range with the bezel removed. It was a direct driven MCE running off a pair of 14500 cells in a MM host, using a $4 nite-ize rev clicky. It dimmed quickly from thermal stress, yet the switch didn't fail. So certainly it can handle the current from a typical MM drop in, and I wouldn't expect its internals to have significantly higher resistance than any other mass produced click switch.

this one here (not the IQ switch, which is the one you are thinking of). 

http://www.lighthound.com/Nite-Ize-LED-Tailcap-upgrade--LUC-07_p_1301.html


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 10, 2009)

i have iq switch, i've read about them dimming the light too, but i tried it with both stock tail, and iq switch, did not notice any drop in output, i run terralux 3w led in there, there may be a drop, but my eyes, don't see it.
i also have read somewhere that green tri led drop in wont work with iq switch (while other colors work fine)... lol a had a good laugh while reading it and playing with my perfectly fine working mini mag green tri led drop in and iq switch.


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone.

sed6, I've sent you a pm.


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 10, 2009)

The Mini [email protected] clip should fit the either the incan or LED. Usually can be purchased as a set (with colored lens, anti roll lens holder & lanyard) or you can find one packaged with a incan Mini [email protected]


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 12, 2009)

Just a little FYI...the IQ switch does not work with the Mini Maglite LED. I tried it, and it's no good. My best guess is that it has to do with the LED being pulsed and the switch (possibly) doing some pulsing of its own.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 12, 2009)

The Mini-Mag pen clip actually works well.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 13, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the Terralux TCS-1 tailcap switch does not have the ability to hold a spare bulb, like the Mini-Maglite tailcap that it replaces.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 13, 2009)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I forgot to mention that the Terralux TCS-1 tailcap switch does not have the ability to hold a spare bulb, like the Mini-Maglite tailcap that it replaces.


What spare bulb?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 14, 2009)

Robin24k said:


> What spare bulb?



Hehe true.  I keep forgetting that this is the LED forum!


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Dec 14, 2009)

To let everyone know, Sed6 was kind enough to give me his extra pocket clip and clicky. I will be giving them to my nephew at our family Christmas party on the 19th. Thank you Sed6 and everyone else for the help. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

